# John Deere Manure Spreader



## Danh

I am currently rebuilding a manure spreader. All I know is that its a john deere. Can anyone tell what year and model this one might be? Also, would there be a identification number on it anywhere?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Danh

Another picture


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dan! Not sure I will be of much help with identifying your manure spreader. About the only thing that comes to mind is to try looking on the JDpart website and doing an equipment search under spreader. All of the various models come up but not all if any I looked at had pictures. Maybe you pictures may hit on something with John or Galen.


----------



## Fordfarm

I just got done "refurbishing" a JD spreader similar to that one. Mine is a model "L" from the 1940's. Yours looks to be the same model, but newer (late 50's to early 60's), I'm not sure when they started making the PTO drive models. It could also be a model 34. Are there any numbers stamped ANYWHERE on it? Mine has the series number right above the tongue. Looks like a fun project, though! 

Before:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v143/Dachshund/stuff007.jpg

Nearly done:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v143/Dachshund/Spreader002.jpg


----------



## Danh

I have been searching for pictures of the R but have not found anything. Anybody know where I might find some? I looked at the JDparts.com and you can add it in "My Equipment" but once you do a search for parts the R is not in the list. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Daniel


----------



## Danh

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *It could also be a model 34. Are there any numbers stamped ANYWHERE on it? *


By searching the net, the 34 is different then the one I have. So far, I can't find any numbers on it. The W seems to be a little closer. Anyone have one that they can take a picture of?


----------



## beamsey

tht looks a bit old dont u think and it loks ****


----------



## fleetguardstore

probably doesnt help you any now but i had an R and it looked older than that had 2 long handles that stuck way up..


----------



## shipper50

I am trying to find out what model this spreader is.

Thanks


----------



## jacksonkeane

Danh said:


> Another picture


this manure spreader is probably in your mid 60's. i am restoring a '55 model L ground driven, they didn't use PTO power until the 60's


----------



## Fordfarm

shipper50 said:


> I am trying to find out what model this spreader is.
> 
> Thanks


I know it's kinda late, but this one looks like an "L" model.......


----------



## rancher43

*search info on spreader*

that is a model L 1955 year probably series s J.Deere. Ground drive prob, picture poor..The Model n is the pto driver also available 1955 im also looking for the short 60-20 "slinger chain" for it and also, looking for a model L Owner-repair manuel...model # should be on the front just abovr the tow bar in very large enbossed letters, if not then it is an earlier year model, maybe a k model


----------



## rancher43

1955 model L series s. ground driven double handles to ingage the drive and other is speed adj. I am looking for a repair manual for same unit... Need also the slinger chain and a 7.50-20 tire for mine...Do be carefull with those tires as the keeper ring can be deadly...looks to be a pretty good unit considering the age...Wood sides and floor need to be replaced, even looks like the original tires ...amazing...green paint and its ready for a parade...good luck Numbers just abovr the tow bar on front by the handles...


----------



## rancher43

jackson, the model l was the ground rive model, the model n was the pto drive model same year avail 1955 late 1954


----------



## rancher43

danh.. Pto came out late 1954-55..good looking rig...needs new floor...It could be a early 1960's model considering the front low profile box...and since spoke 20 inch rims were on the earlier rigs. That either is aftermarket rims or later JD rims...earlier original tires also had the ribbed tractor style tires on ground driven rigs...nice rig to work on ...


----------



## rancher43

sorry, meant 7.50 -20 tire


----------



## rancher43

*search info on spreader*

that is a model L 1955 year probably series s J.Deere. Ground drive prob, picture poor..The Model n is the pto driver also available 1955 im also looking for the short 60-20 "slinger chain" for it and also, looking for a model L Owner-repair manuel...model # should be on the front just abovr the tow bar in very large enbossed letters, if not then it is an earlier year model, maybe a k model


----------



## arabiana

*John Deere Spreader*

I just bought one and it looks just like yours except it is in kept in the barn condition. It says on the front in the metal that it is a model N-1. Is anyone familiar out there with that model?


----------



## arabiana

I forgot to mention that mine is PTO driven. I will add a picture soon. If I can get one posted. It needs some tines but it is in non rust condition and the wood is excellent. It was stored inside for years when not in use.


----------



## arabiana

This model I have talked about above is for sale. I am asking $1000 for it. It is in usable condition and has always been stored inside. I can be reached at 574-595-7804/cell 765-438-2543. I live in Star City, Indiana. I am still having trouble downloading the pictures so if you would like to see them my email is [email protected]


----------



## spreader98

It is a model N with PTO drive. the wheels are 20 inch John Deere had several options on wheels Steel spoke with rubber tires or Steel bus wheels with rubber tires . the bus wheels are the same as the steel rims on the earlier farm trucks. or steel spoke with steel tread. Just fond a model L with all steel wheels.


----------



## wildflower

I am looking for parts book or manual for a John Deere Model N Series 1 Spreader email [email protected]


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader ID*



shipper50 said:


> I am trying to find out what model this spreader is.
> 
> Thanks


That is a model "R". The model "L" is 2 feet shorter. If you need parts, I have 35 ground drive spreaders I am parting out in eastern SD. I have them all. H, HH, K, L, M, R, and even a couple of old E's. I ship parts all over the US------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*"L" manual*



rancher43 said:


> that is a model L 1955 year probably series s J.Deere. Ground drive prob, picture poor..The Model n is the pto driver also available 1955 im also looking for the short 60-20 "slinger chain" for it and also, looking for a model L Owner-repair manuel...model # should be on the front just abovr the tow bar in very large enbossed letters, if not then it is an earlier year model, maybe a k model


I think the L and M are included in the same manual. When I get a chance I will look. I may have an extra I would sell or trade...??? The M is the same spreader but has 4 wheels and a seat , set up for a team of horses. The model K is a 4-wheel horse drawn spreader same as the 2-wheel version "H".--------------Bill


----------

